# Husband May Have PPD, Thinks I Cheated



## Kennysgirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I desperately need someone to give me advice, especially from someone who has been in my shoes. I looked up various disorders and I feel that Paranoid Personality Disorder comes the closest to what my husband is going through. I feel alone and wonder if I'm the crazy one.

For months now my husband has accused me of cheating on him. I've let him read my text message, e-mails, and listen to my voice mail to try to prove my innocents. I also quit my job because he thought I was having an affair with every male co-worker there. He has hidden tape recorders in my car, in the house, and tracks me by gps. He checks the times on my receipts and doesn't accept the fact that sometimes the times on the receipts are wrong. I proved this to him by going back to a restaurant and they admitted that their machines time was off. After all of that sometimes he says he believes me and other times he says he doesn't. If I get upset then I must be guilty because someone who has nothing to hide wouldn't get upset.

He has called me every name in the book, and has said child isn't his. He has gotten a little physical. He plays mind games with me, then in the end he said he knows the child is his. No matter what I show him or try to prove to him I'm guilty in his eyes because his gps tracker shows that I go down roads I'm not suppose to go down. Some roads I have never travelled, nor heard of before. Yet he says a gps can never be wrong. And if I have missing time that I can't explain then I'm being sneaky. He makes me feel like I have to time everywhere I go. I can't always remembers how long I've been in each store, or why it takes me longer than the time before.

He also believes that people are out to get him. Airplanes, neighbors, drivers, co-workers, everyone. He expects me not to talk to certain people, and to take precautions in how we do things.

He says he wants to work things out, but it is the same old thing. He ran me so tight that now I don't want to go back to him even though I'm pregnant. I told him if he doesn't trust me then why be with me. After all of the insults my spirit is tired. I've let him read everything, told him every move I made, and I get the same result if I don't keep him updated.

The best thing I have to admit is the sex. Nothing bad to say there. And when he's good, he is so loving which makes it hard to walk away. However my mental needs at this point are out weighing my physical needs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It would help to have a bit more info:

How long have you been married to you husband? 
How long did you date him before you got married?
How old is your son?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Has your husband always been like this? 
Was he like this when you dated him? 
Or did he change after you married him?


----------

